# Weeksworld.com   Who What Where



## Pressman (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone out there know who the company is that sells these certificates and how to go about obtaining one.

Thank You for your time.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2009)

It appears that you can buy them at Skyauction -  CLICK HERE


----------



## Pressman (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Denise,

I have bought getaway weeks and ready set go weeks at Sky Auction and as far as I know they have nothing to do with it.

It must be a deep dark secret as I only found 1 mention of it when I searched TUG for weeksworld.com.

So the Question still exists??


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2009)

Pressman said:


> Sorry Denise,
> 
> I have bought getaway weeks and ready set go weeks at Sky Auction and as far as I know they have nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...




Did you look at the link that I posted above.  It discusses these certificates being sold at Sky Auction.


----------

